# Just a bit of my photography...



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a new camera a few weeks ago, and have been experimenting with it ever since. Oh, and I also have a tendency to use Photoshop quite a bit, so yeah... hope you enjoy! =]

P.S. - The girl in most of these pictures is an INTP friend of mine, just so you know. Also, I was doing this for a project in school.







 






 






 
She closed her eyes in this one... D:​ 






 






 






 
This one's basically my favourite, out of all the pictures that I took of her.​ 
-----​ 
And here are some of my other ones, that were taken a few weeks ago. The ones that I just posted up right now were just taken... like what, the past week?​ 






 






 






 






 
The last two pictures are me, by the way. Also the last one is unedited.​


----------



## LilyFlower09 (Mar 11, 2010)

These are so pretty!  I love the use of light for happy and dark feels to the pictures. This makes me wish I have Photoshop. lol I also like the picture of trees and the different colors of there leaves. Great Job!!!


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

LilyFlower09 said:


> These are so pretty!  I love the use of light for happy and dark feels to the pictures. This makes me wish I have Photoshop. lol I also like the picture of trees and the different colors of there leaves. Great Job!!!


Ahh, thank you~
Hmmm, I think you could get Photoshop by using torrents though. Also, I personally think that it's good if you don't use too much Photoshop on your photography, since it takes away from the skill that you've used with your camera.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

The last one is my favorite.


----------



## leosmith678 (May 4, 2010)

Well its quite pretty cool. I liked it so much. All the capturing are very authentic. Your faming and background selections are very nice. I love natural scenario a lot. Its very good choice of selecting very green and leafy background emerging natural light.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff. Some of it reminds me of Lomo photography. Well done.


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> The last one is my favorite.


Same here, it's one of my favourites too, since I really didn't have to edit that one.



leosmith678 said:


> Well its quite pretty cool. I liked it so much. All the capturing are very authentic. Your faming and background selections are very nice. I love natural scenario a lot. Its very good choice of selecting very green and leafy background emerging natural light.


Ahh, thank you very much~
It was a really nice day to take pictures too. ^.^



NightSkyGirl said:


> Pretty cool stuff. Some of it reminds me of Lomo photography. Well done.


Ahh, I've always wanted to try lomography. It's pretty cool, and I'd like to try it someday. And thanks~

*EDIT: *Another edition to the family:


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ectasy (May 8, 2010)

These are gorgeous! You clearly have a talent, and I am most definitely jealous. I can't offer you any critique, however, as I know nothing about photography. Definitely post more, m'dear!


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

iDane said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. =]



ectasy said:


> These are gorgeous! You clearly have a talent, and I am most definitely jealous. I can't offer you any critique, however, as I know nothing about photography. Definitely post more, m'dear!


Aww, thanks. >.< I'll try to post more, it's just that I don't get out as much [laziness... actuall I'm a hermit too], and I want to refrain from taking so many self-portraits.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

The one I like most is the second from last one- the piano is absolutely beautiful! It's very regal, and you look like you've succombed. Like the piano is traditional and longstanding, and white and pure, and you're under its spell, or you're defeated. Or something. Thanks for sharing, just seeing that piano alone practically made my day!


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfberry said:


> The one I like most is the second from last one- the piano is absolutely beautiful! It's very regal, and you look like you've succombed. Like the piano is traditional and longstanding, and white and pure, and you're under its spell, or you're defeated. Or something. Thanks for sharing, just seeing that piano alone practically made my day!


Ahh, thank you! I've gotten quite a lot of comments about the piano too, but I understand that... the piano looks pretty cool. And I like your interpretation of the picture too, and I wanted to capture the feeling of defeat, and the tiredness of waiting for something. The lighting was really nice that day too, so I just had to take the picture there. =]


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

supermarionbros said:


> ​
> ​


my fav brilliant


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i am not a good photographer, but i am trying to improve my skills 

but i like your photos, maybe you need to start taking a theme or subject from time to time and try to make a story from each picture


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

So dope! I just started any pointers? I suck bad....


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

What, no thoughtography?


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

Miraji said:


> my fav brilliant


Thanks!



Miraji said:


> i am not a good photographer, but i am trying to improve my skills
> 
> but i like your photos, maybe you need to start taking a theme or subject from time to time and try to make a story from each picture


Ahh don't say that you're not good, just keep practising and see where you have to improve at the most. Don't worry, I feel like I really suck sometimes too, compared to this one friend of mine... So just like you, I have to work on what I need to improve on, such as holding the camera more firmly when taking a picture... aha... >.<

And thanks. That sounds like a good idea too! I've always wanted to try something similar to that, but maybe in the future hopefully.



Blackbeard said:


> So dope! I just started any pointers? I suck bad....


Hmm... I ended up teaching myself a bit from videos on Youtube, tutorials online, and a couple of people that I know in real life. There's a lot more that I need to know, and I'm not that great when it comes to photography terms... but by looking up tutorials, asking others more about photography, etc., at least you'll start on somewhere.

I also consider lighting really important when taking pictures. I believe that the lighting can create such emotion in a picture, like if you're taking a picture in a dark area with only one light source casting the shadows... I don't know, I just find that really powerful in a photo, which can help enhance it.

I could go on and on about other terms like ISO, shutter speed, aperture, framing, etc. But I think it's best if you do a bit of researching too, since that's what I'm doing too. You could start off from here:

PictureCorrect - Photography Tips and Techniques for tutorials
YouTube - cameralabs's Channel for camera reviews
YouTube - PhotoGavin's Channel

I'm not the best at explaining, but I hope this helps though... >.<



HannibalLecter said:


> What, no thoughtography?


Ahaha, I've thought of some captions for a couple of my photos... but I decided not to put them there, since I'm already flooding the first post w/ pictures. =p


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, what camera do you use? These pictures are won-der-ful!!!!!!! I really do love them
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the pictures and the girls you've used.

Aha I read through properly and see the last two are you.


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

Caramel said:


> Oh, what camera do you use? These pictures are won-der-ful!!!!!!! I really do love them
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, and no problem. =]
I am using a Canon Rebel XS [1000D], with Photoshop CS2 too.



Liminality said:


> I love the pictures and the girls you've used.
> 
> Aha I read through properly and see the last two are you.


Thanks! Ahaha yup, only me and my friend in there. x]


----------

